

OpenStreetMap in Postgres - mgunes
http://mike.teczno.com/notes/osm-and-postgres.html

======
skyebook
The claim that not all of the information is collected in the same place rings
false to me. The Wiki, as noted, is rich in information. If you want concise,
the <http://switch2osm.org> is an awesome resource.

~~~
molmalo
Thanks for this link, it's great!

------
untog
Great article. I used Osmosis to create a cross-street calculator and was very
happy with it. Unfortunately, since then I've had to work with MySQL, and
Osmosis doesn't seem to have an update to date schema file for it, so I've
been left out in the cold.

